# Gui for C programs...



## indian_samosa (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,
My friend does C programming.But the programs work in a DOS environment.He wants a GUI for the program kinda like some buttons and empty spaces to enter the values,etc.What should he study now to get what he wants ?? VB ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## casanova (Mar 11, 2007)

GUI canbe created in C as well but it is annoying. As ur friend is comfortable with C, ask him to do C#.net


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

If he knws C, then tell him to do VC. GUI Apps in VC are very easy.


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks guys for the prompt reply.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 11, 2007)

That's what Visual Studio is for


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

tell him to learn c++ and then GUI in vc++ is very easy..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats why there is a difference between C++ and *Visual* C++


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alternatively, you can try Tcl/Tk for a cross-platform compatible solution

Arun


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 11, 2007)

use bloodshed devC++


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 11, 2007)

my god so many replies....thanks guys.I think he'll settle on Visual c++.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

Even I wanted to know that........

Is Visual C++ the only way? I don't want to buy Visual Studio  ... Isn't there a freeware alternative???


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 12, 2007)

see my post above


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok. I have Bloodshed Dev C++. The only difference in Dev C++ and TC is that Dev C++ has the MingW compiler and follows latest ANSI/ISO standards. How do I make GUI programs with a development environment???


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 13, 2007)

Try Visual C++ Express Edition which is available as a free download on the MS website...

Arun


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 13, 2007)

sakumar thanks for the above info..


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 13, 2007)

You are welcome

Arun


----------

